# Perspex/lightweight vivarium builders?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey RFUK'ers

I'm after a large vivarium to be built, but I'm after it as a similar design to the vivarium pictured below:




















Im in need of it to be 6ft wide, 2ft deep and 6ft long.

But as my burmese is being moved downstairs I would like it to sit on top of her 6x2x2 

If anyone knows a way of doing this, or a lightweight vivarium similar, please let me know!
The Burm vivarium is homemade and so is sturdy


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

:jump:


----------

